# fall fertilizing the yard



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

after this record summer and drought,what cha all think about fall fertilizing for the yard ?if i do at all,i think itll be a organic fertilizer..


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

my neighbor in portland who comes from a long line of farmers is putting bonus S on his yard. THat and Ironite, he's got a lush green yard. I will be following his lead


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Fall feeding*

I believe it is more important to feed your lawn in the fall rather than spring. My rationle is, you are feeding thelawn slowly over the winter and yet it gets a good healthy start in the spring.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Jland, I know several people that will agree with you. Healthy plants start with healty roots. Fall/winter feeding promotes strong root growth. So when spring/summer rolls around you have a better root system to support the plant. This means it takes up nutrients and water better making the whole yard more efficient.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Use a winterized. This will promote strong healthy roots. Also it's good to airate your lawn now, then again in early spring.


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

RVJ, can you elaborate on aerating the lawn more. I wanted to do it in the spring but if the lawn will benefit from doing it now ( in the early fall ) and again in the spring than i'll rent an aerating machine and do it. 

I guess you would winter fertilize AFTER aerating, and then again AFTER the spring aerating ( using a weed & feed fertilizer ).

Thanks for your help.

RJR


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

i agree with the fall thing,just a little concern what to use after this drought,maybe like a slow,organic type .not sure if i would use a chemical fertilizer..might be kinda rough on it..unless we get a lot more rain this fall.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

bonus S.


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

I'd be careful about aerating right now unless you want a lawn full of weeds this winter and Poa in the spring. If you do, be sure to Pre-emerge before the temps start to warm.

Also, for you guys w/ Bermuda, now is the time to hit any crabgrass w/ an MSMA based prodct if you need to.

Also, after we get a couple of good morning frosts and the Bermuda is completely dormant, you can spot treat through the winter with Round-Up to kill anything that is green, AKA weeds, w/ out harming the Bermuda for the following spring. The farther south you are, and the warmer the winter is, the more dangerous this becomes, but it should be ok for everyone from Houston-ish north, just make sure the Bermuda has lost its green before you spray. If it's brown, it's Round-up safe; if it still has a little green, I'd be careful.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Aerating your lawn now will not cause u to have any more weeds than if u did not aerate. But using a pre emergant is important so that the weed seeds will not germinate. I winterize a few weeks before aerating. But if u have some thick clay dirt, puting down some gipson, or se compost after u aerate is very good for thick clay soil.
a


----------



## B-1 83 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is by far the most important fertilization of the year. I highly recommend a good organic like Texas T, Medina Growin' Green, or Dr. Gobbler. This is a great time to use slow release micros like greensand. If you must use chemical fertilizers, use a quality brand like Scott's (NOT THE BONUS S) and stay away from 13-13-13 cheapo products.


----------

